# Devil May Cry 4 "fatal Error"



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello,

There is a problem in running DMC4 DEMO, when my friend launches the game the following error pops out

---------------------------
Fatal error.
---------------------------
D3DERR_INVALIDCALL : mpD3D->CreateDevice(mD3DAdapter, mD3DDeviceType,IMain->mhWnd, D3DCREATE_HARDWARE_VERTEXPROCESSING | D3DCREATE_MULTITHREADED | (getCaps().puredevice? D3DCREATE_PUREDEVICE : 0), &d3dpp, &mpD3DDevice)
---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------

His specifications are as follows

INTEL Pentium D 2.80ghz
1 GB RAM
Nvidia GeForce 7300SE

He is having DriectX 9.0c august 08 edition
nvida 175.19 version drivers

What's the solution?

thanx in advance.


----------



## icebags (Aug 23, 2008)

idk, check if that card is adequate to play this kinda game. try updating drivers.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 24, 2008)

Dude, he has played the game before in different OS(vista home basic). Now he has formattes system. Now he is palying in Differnet OS(xp).

He is using the latest drivers available. But there is a solution in the internet that to run the game in 640*480 settings. But it didn't worked.


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Aug 27, 2008)

same prob here...tried 640x480 didnt help...
now i read somewhere that i shud use 3d analyzer n force windowed mode...lemme try that


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 27, 2008)

did u tried reinstall


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Aug 27, 2008)

using 3d analyzer worked....apparently the error was caused due to my desktop resolution being 1400x900..... just started it with 3d analyzer in windowed mode...n switched resolution in game...worked fyn


----------



## icebags (Aug 27, 2008)

never had prob with it in 1440X900 in win xp.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 28, 2008)

If you can then post its Config file located in User's Documents and settings. It might help us see what type of config the game is trying to run in. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/40.png


----------



## yung sparta (Mar 11, 2009)

ive just downloaded 3d analyzer im trying to run devil may cry 4 

my computer has 
VIDEO SPECS .-ATI RADEON XPRESS SERIES 300M 
128 MB 

HARDWARE:-
PENTIUM M
1.86 GHZ
RAM -896 MB

CAN TELL ME PLEASE TELL  ME WAT TO DO TO MAKE IT WORK 
WHEN I RUN IT IN THE 3D ANALYZER UNDER DX10 IS SAYS DX 10 FAILED TO INITIALIZE 

UNDER DX 9 IT STILL SAYS  UNSUPPORTED PIXEL SHADER 2.0
PLS HELP
THNKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## voljin1987 (Mar 15, 2009)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> using 3d analyzer worked....apparently the error was caused due to my desktop resolution being 1400x900..... just started it with 3d analyzer in windowed mode...n switched resolution in game...worked fyn


Hmm.. Me think dis is caused due to uneven refresh rate b/w game and the desktop...
Can be rectified by enabling V-sync... Just in case anyone else has dis problem..


----------

